# 2 TV's down, how many more.



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just have to tell someone else, as SWMBO just doesn't understand! Recently decided to get a USB external drive for our TV in the van. Tried downloading films from our Humax Freesat box but it just wouldn't play the game. After an afternoons frustrated pressing buttons, re-formatting the drive etc etc I decided to go the other route and set it up on the TV in the van and record from that. After all it's just outside the house and now we are all digital it's not a bad signal.

Would you believe it, the damn TV won't work. Just a series of coloured lines across the top and down the left side. Tried every button on the remote, but no go. Bought from PC World about 18 months ago so no help there. Ah well, onto plan "B". I resurrect an old 17" Flat Screen TV without freeview, I've got a freeview recorder that I can use so it will do for hol in Spain. After an hour or so, and a change of scart lead it's working. Hooray! So silly me doesn't leave well alone but decide as it's a 12v set I can make a lead up, much neater than the B... great transformer on the mains cable. Quickly trot off to Maplins and buy the necessary ends, and after 20 minutes or so with the soldering iron it's all ready. I plug in and the set light up and then dies. It's the fuse ( yes the polarity was OK) and it's duly replaced. But now I've got sound but no picture. Aaargh! The nice new connector seems to be wrong. It looks right but it's a bit loose. Done a double check with the mains cable, but TV b....ered.

Ah well, it's only money, and who needs a TV anyway. Not quite how SWMBO sees it. If we had a kennel I would be in there tonight!!

Gary.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheap as chips Gaz 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170962518...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=170962518352&_rdc=1

12 volts?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230794249825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

buy an avtex and be done with it.

cabby


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Er... possibly longshot but....

Check the suppply voltage isn't sagging.
My tv goes 'sound/ no pic' when the battery goes even a little below 12v.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Techno, I had looked at one of these TV's but comments on the forums didn't seem very positive. The connecting lead is totally different from the 2.5 mm on the original, and the centre pin one on the old set.

Hi Jonus, eliminated that by connecting to mains, still no joy, but thanks for the suggestion.

Thanks for the thought Cabby, but us retired folk are on a limited budget, and Avtex are a bit pricey. Might have to bite the bullet and chance one of the Finlux sets. Has anyone any thoughts on quality, and whether they can withstand the bouncing around in a m/van?

Gary


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Gary,

I very much like to play my films from USB (usually a 32gb stick though rather than an external).

Our last TV was a MEOS 15.4 and this worked fine all the time we had it (and we sold it in fully working order, it never let us down). The only thing was, it was picky about the format in which the video file was saved.

Our replacement for the MEOS is a Kogan 19", and thus far this has worked fine also (touch wood, I'm not temping fate here). I think the Kogan cost us about £119 so not the most expensive set in the World. It will also play a more varied format of video from the USB stick. My only criticism of the Kogan is the Sound Quality (or to be more precise, the volume level) it appears to be louder when stood behind, than it is from sat in front of the screen.

Another option, if your TV doesn't like the format your other device saves the recordings in, is to use a software converter to convert into a format that it does like (there are dozens of software titles that will do this, plenty of them free, easily found using Google).

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's fine in my van and brilliant picture from my bush freesat HD receiver.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention. The Kogan comes in 2 variants, 1 with DVD and one without. Ours is the one with the DVD (the prices seem to have come down to £89 and £99 respectively).


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a cheapie from RoadPro, not an Avtex or Cello... a make I have never heard of. Great picture from any angle, all whistles etc and it did not break the bank. Whats more they do not even include it in their book. Its an InovTech. I would certainly buy another.
Alan


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Regarding the Humax conversion...I have the same setup. To convert from Humax TS format to a format playable on USB TVs, I use AVS Video Converter ...download the free trial, if it works for you, well worth buying the full version. You can drag and drop the Humax file straight in to AVS.

Another factor is the USB stick you use...some are too slow a read speed to play video. They also have to be formatted correctly. Mine is a LEXAR USB3.0 32gb...its formatted as FAT32.

For info, after much expreimentation with different settings, I find these work great on my USB TV...choose output format "to AVI" then use these settings (see pic)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this any good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Avtex-W15...tronics_Video_Televisions&hash=item1c2f02cb09

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Avtex-W15...tronics_Video_Televisions&hash=item2c6aea0ad2


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

These are fantastic value for 99 pounds, we have very similar, at Curries


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks people. I really appreciate the information. I looked at the Kogan on line, so good to know it does the job. For the moment fed up with techno stuff, so thought I'd clean the roof of the van!! Turned into a real job, dirt had stuck like glue, and of course the rest of it had to be done once I'd started. Been promising myself as soon as we got a suitable day it would get done. Not too bad apart from the drive slopes quite steeply, and I didn't want number three to happen. Not to worry, I'm still here.

Only 17 days to go. Espana here we come!

Gary.


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

If you're near Dorset, you can buy my Meos for cheap. And the bracket..I can't get a signal where I am and I tend to use iplayer/ laptop. I haven't used it in a year... I keep banging my head on the bloody thing!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have just bought a Kogan, tried it in 3 different areas, reads 'no signal'. I have now tried it on the drive, with a long ariel lead plugged directly into the main house ariel, (which is new, digital and runs 5 tv's in the house no problem) and although I can now get a picture it is 'pixilating'  
Paul emailed Kogan 2 days ago and so far no reply. Have now found they are difficult to deal with as they are an Australian company and just use distributers in England, so be aware of this before committing to buy one!

Alison


----------

